# Gun and Caliber Choice? ? ? ? ?



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Guys____ Just curios, what caliber in a derringer (small) type of firearm, would you think would be most effective. Taking in consideration effectiveness, controllability and recoil, self defense two legged critters_____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Derringers from my exeperience are really hard to shoot accuratly, and once you get past .38 you can forget about controlling them. Actually .38 is pretty rough in most brands. I'm courious, why a derringer? A good derringer will cost as much as a Taurus snub nose or a used Beretta tip barrel.

If I was heart set on a derringer I would seriously consider the .22 Mag, dosen't kick very hard, and with a good JHP or Hollow Soft Point will offer energy comparable to a .32 ACP.


----------



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

____ I don't know, it just seem to me a 45/410 would do more damage,and since you only got two shoot ,why not make it something "BIG",also can't you use buckshot in the 410,.A good "SMALL" 5 or 6 shooter is also a possibility,a S&W or something_____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Heck i don't think those Derringers are that bad of guns. Of course it would be backup to my .40 S&W Sigma but neat little gun none of the less. Maybe put it on your ankle or in a jeans or shorts pocket on a hot day. And the fact they are just plain unique. i would say go with the .45, .410 you got 2 shots probally one make it count heck it could hurt like he** after the first shot but it probally hit its target


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*____ I don't know, it just seem to me a 45/410 would do more damage,and since you only got two shoot ,why not make it something "BIG",also can't you use buckshot in the 410,.A good "SMALL" 5 or 6 shooter is also a possibility,a S&W or something_____ THANKS BAYRUNNER*

Well the reason I wouldn't go big is because of the fact that a derringer in a big caliber kicks so hard you will never recover from the first shot, making it a 1 shot pistol. Also .410 buckshot only has 3 pellets in it. My experience with .410 buck tells me you cannot hit a pizza box at 15 yards with the stuff. Then again, a derrienger is really made to stuck in the bad guys belly and pull the trigger.

What brand of derringer are you considering?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

IMHO I think for the size of a 45/410 derringer I would rather go with a Keltec or Colt Seecamp.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, I've owned a few derringers and none of em' were very accurate. I'd rather have a Kell-Tec in .32acp or .380.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have fired one of those 45/410 and only with bird shot in it. I did not hit what I wanted but if the body is a integral part of the firing mechanism shooting buck shot or some LC threw it. This would be hard to beat. Granted for just firing they do kick plenty.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 3, 2006)

Currently own the Bonds Century 2000 45/410 derringer. This is really ment for very close range shooting/self defense (10ft). I use the S&B 3" 410 loaded with 5 of the 00-buck shot. Kick is quite managable. First time I test fired this set-up on paper personal defense target, 4 pellets hit the chest area with a flyer hit to the head. Has the potential to ruin an agressor's day. Consider this nothing more than a back-up to my 357 mag. or perhaps with 7-1/2 shot, a snake gun.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

bayrunner said:


> Hey Guys____ Just curios, what caliber in a derringer (small) type of firearm, would you think would be most effective. Taking in consideration effectiveness, controllability and recoil, self defense two legged critters_____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


"Controllability and recoil" I haven't found to be a problem with these small pistols. As Rick just said, the range is within 10 feet. If you can't spit on the individual, don't bother trying to shoot them. They are pistol to be used under a table to shoot the person on the other side, not the other end of the table either. So effectiveness is probably good if you are within range. I would go with the 45 and use 410 in it. I saw one at a gun show with about a 10" barrel that was neat. The effective range might be a little further in a configuration like that but you would have to carry it differently. Personally, I think they are dangerous and wouldn't carry one. There are so many better, more effective pistols that actually aren't really much bigger if any.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Springfield xd. 3 inch barrel. 9mm


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Derringer-type pistols are really made for contact shots. That is to say, you draw and thrust the pistol forward, touch the muzzle to the bad guy's body (preferably in some region which contains a critical, need-it-to-live organ), and squeeze the trigger. Forget about it even being a seven-yard gun.

I've seen some six- and five-shot revolvers, but they all fired .22 or .22mag, and really, I don't want to hit a guy with a .22 unless it's all I have. Really, I have to file derringers in the "novelty" box where I keep other things that are fun but pointless, like celibate supermodels. If the fighting is going to be done at arm's length, I'd rather have a knife: simple, easy to use, and actually a lot more likely to produce "combat-effectiveness inhibiting damage" (true term) than a gun. Don't rail me on that one, it's the truth. You can look up the data in the FBI's reports archive. If they still let regular folks into it.

That said, .32 or .38.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a little Kel-tec 32, and it is a great light little gun.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I have the same one (well, my pop has it, but his guns are mine and my guns are his). Out of all the CCW and defense pistols I've ever shot, that little baby is easily the most accurate and easy to shoot. I prefer 9mm, but still...that's a damn fine gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I prefer 9mm, but still...that's a damn fine gun.


 :eyeroll:

My prefered CCW piece.










But I'm thinking about getting one of these.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't even afford to look at those guns i love the look of Springfields guns they did something right.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

If I had to stick something as large as a full-sized .45 in my belt, I'd just as soon tuck this in there:


----------



## sixgunluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a Davis .38spl with brushed satin finish and rosewood grips. Smoothed the trigger, now about 3-4lbs, i can hit coffee cans with it at 7-10yds. Bought the nicest holster with a clip from MJ Keenan leather, just like the one pictured.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey check out "the judge". 45 long colt/410 for ccw. I just saw it on the t.v show and what it will do to someone when they stick their face in your car window!! I will see if I can get a pic.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=199&category=Revolver


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hey sixgun, why don't you bob the hammer on that little thing? I mean, unless you like it pretty...I've done that to my pocket Smith (cut it with a Dremel, grind the cut down) and helped friends do it to their's. Makes a teensy little gun easier to get out. I mean, the best is to have an internal hammer, but barring that...

...and let's face it, in a situation, you're not going to be taking the time to cock the hammer.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

look at the trigger, he'd be screwed if he didnt cock the hammer, its a single action


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol can barely see anything with the huge picture. You're right.

Okay, why do we carry a tiny little gun that has a hook out at one end that snags on our clothes every time we take it out? I've heard the single-action guys talk about using their guns, but I'm not convinced.

1- It's one more thing to do before I'm ready to fire. In other words, more time.

2- I have to remember to do it at a time when I might be crapping myself.

3- It's one more thing that can go wrong.

I mean, with any gun, if a guy charges you from any closer than 21 feet, you won't have it out in time unless you step back some. Of the two or three times I really felt glad to be armed, the other guy was a lot closer thn 21 feet. I'd really hate to give up more time.


----------

